

Go Meetup Munich, 24.04 - domrdy
http://www.meetup.com/Munich-Gophers-Go-User-Group/events/175786132/
Hi, I&#x27;m organising this event for the Go programming language, 24.04 in Munich. If you happen to be free on this evening and enjoy go, beer &amp; pizza feel free to drop by. As this is our first meetup it&#x27;s probably going to be a pretty small round :). Everyone&#x27;s welcome!
======
domrdy
Hi, I'm organising this meetup for the Go programming language in munich.
Everyone is welcome, you don't necessarily have be a full blown go coder to
enjoy the talks, beer & pizza :). It seems to be a pretty small round as of
yet. If you happen to be free this evening, feel free to drop by.

